# Magclip Magnetic Suction Cups



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

I know many people are looking for the magclips to replace conventional suction cups which dry out and become a royal P in the A! They seem to be very hard to find a decent price.
I found them on:
Welcome to PET Discounters - PETdiscounters.com
They are $5.54 each plus shipping.


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

gar1948 said:


> I know many people are looking for the magclips to replace conventional suction cups which dry out and become a royal P in the A! They seem to be very hard to find a decent price.
> I found them on:
> Welcome to PET Discounters - PETdiscounters.com
> They are $5.54 each plus shipping.


Thanks! Most of my suction cups are useless. I didn't know a better solution existed.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just ordered a few more for myself. Nothing worse than having to reach in all the time and stick the heater or spray bar back on the glass.


----------

